# Μεταφραστικά λάθη που άφησαν εποχή



## Themis (Feb 21, 2013)

9 Little Translation Mistakes That Caused Big Problems


----------



## didge (Feb 21, 2013)

Find Sheng Long. 
Defeat Sheng Long 
:huh::angry::curse:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2013)

Αυτό με το intoxicado - intoxicated παραλίγο να την πατήσω κι εγώ πολύ πρόσφατα, σε κείνο το κατεβατό για τη ναυμαχία της Ναυπάκτου. Κάπου ανέφερε ότι ο Σελίμ Β' πέθανε όταν γλίστρησε κι έπεσε στο μπάνιο σε κατάσταση μέθης, κι εγώ έβαλα ότι ήταν intoxicado. Ήταν αργά, ήμουν κουρασμένη, παραζαλισμένη, και ούτε που κατάλαβα ότι ήταν second language interference, έγινε τελείως ασυναίσθητα. Ευτυχώς το έπιασε ο καλός μου στη δεύτερη διόρθωση (έκανε και μπαμ το πράγμα, γιατί το παρατσούκλι του Σελίμ ήταν "ο μέθυσος"), αλλιώς ο κοσμάκης θα νόμιζε ότι ο Σελίμ έφαγε χαλασμένο πιλάφι ή ίσως ότι τον δηλητηρίασε κανείς.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2013)

Ένας αναγνώστης στα σχόλια θυμάται κι ένα δέκατο:

On July 27, the US issued the Potsdam declaration demanding Japan's surrender. Prime Minister Suzuki responded using the word "mokusatsu", literally meaning "to kill with silence". Depending on context, that works out to anywhere from "No comment" to "Ignore with Contempt". The latter translation was used. 10 days later, Hiroshima was bombed.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

Οι ορθοπ*δικοί αναγκάστηκαν να σπάσουν τα γόνατα 34 ασθενών στους οποίους είχε τοποθετηθεί λάθος εμφύτευμα εξαιτίας λάθους στη μετάφραση των οδηγιών - ή «γιατί η μετάφραση πρέπει να γίνεται από εξειδικευμένους μεταφραστές και όχι απλώς “να βγαίνει νόημα, μωρέ”»

Recently, a series of 47 consecutive patients with falsely implanted total knee arthroplasties was reported in German newspapers [1-5]. Between May 2006 and March 2007, orthopaedic surgeons in a German hospital erroneously implanted femoral components for total knee replacements in a non-cemented fashion, although these specific implants had been designed for cemented use
only [1-5]. Apparently, multiple contributing factors accounted for these adverse events in which patients were harmed by a combination of human failure and system errors. Until present, 30 patients underwent a surgical revision, four patients have been scheduled for revision surgery, and the remaining 13 patients have not reported any complaints [6].
The disputed US-manufactured knee prosthesis is available in two different versions, for use with or without cement. This specific implant was introduced at the reported hospital in May 2006. A root cause analysis revealed that one of the contributing factors leading to wrong use of this implant was related to the original package labeled in English language. The labeling of the femoral component packaging as "non-modular cemented" was erroneously translated to "non-cemented" or "without cement" by the responsible hospital staff [1-4]. With respect to the German law on medical products, all devices must be delivered with an according German instruction [7]. In the present case, the US manufacturer of the knee prosthesis included a German instruction
inside the package [2]. About one year later, a sticker with the German translation of "without cement" was added to the package labeling of the "true" cementless version. At the time, the responsible hospital staff suddenly realized that some femoral components designed for cemented use had been erroneously implanted in a cementless fashion [3].​
http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1754-9493-1-5.pdf



Για να μην πούμε και για τη γνωστή διαμάχη για το αν το γοβάκι της Σταχτοπούτας ήταν γυάλινο ή γούνινο (βικιπαιδικός προβληματισμός γαλλιστί) :)


Θέμη, ευχαριστώ - αυτό το πρώτο ιδίως θα το χρησιμοποιώ στο εξής εκφοβιστικά :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

Καλά, το intoxicado μόλις ανατίναξε τα μυαλά μου (sic). Ο Sheng Long είναι γνωστός από παλιά, είναι από τα διασημότερα λάθη, τουλάχιστον για την ηλεκτρονικάδικη γενιά μου. Τα μεταφραστικά λάθη από αγγλικά σε ασιατικές γλώσσες και τούμπαλιν, είναι τόσο άφθονα που έχουν δική τους σελίδα στο tvtropes. Από τα αγαπημένα μου:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θέμη, ευχαριστώ - αυτό το πρώτο ιδίως θα το χρησιμοποιώ στο εξής εκφοβιστικά :devil:


Να σου δώσω τότε κι ένα από τα κείμενα που χρησιμοποιώ στο σεμινάριό μου, το *Caveat Translator: Understanding the Legal Consequences of Errors in Professional Translation* τού Jody Byrne (University of Sheffield): View attachment 10a.doc. Περιέχει αναφορές σε μεταφραστικά σφάλματα που ακόμη ταλαιπωρούν την παγκόσμια κοινότητα, καθώς και μπόλικες πηγές.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

Μπρε, δεν θυμάσαι πού το βρήκες; :cheek:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

Μα ναι, έχεις δίκιο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2013)

Ψάξε στο σάιτ του Τζόντι Μπερν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μπρε, δεν θυμάσαι πού το βρήκες; :cheek:



Εκεί. Γιατί ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να μην είναι ούτε γιατρός ούτε υδραυλικός — ούτε ζωγράφος, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει να ξετρυπώνει.

Ωραίο νήμα, Θέμη! :up:

Ένας οβολός: *The Top 5 Translation Mistakes of 2012*, απ' όπου αποσπώ ένα, καταλαβαίνετε γιατί:

*5. Celebrities Show Support for Deaf Audience with the Wrong Signs* 

Even celebrities get lost in interpretation. Natalie Portman and Johnny Depp starred in Paul McCartney’s music video “My Valentine” earlier this year where they showed their support for the song’s deaf audience by signing the lyrics. However, both actors used the wrong signs throughout the song. Deaf music fans, including the British Deaf Association, have pointed out that at one point in the video Depp signs the word “enemy” instead of “valentine” and later both he and Portman make an embarrassing error by signing the word “tampon” instead of “appear.” Despite the confusion the signs caused, which may be a result of British and American sign languages being different, Depp and Portman were still praised for highlighting the use of sign language in the video.

  

Paul McCartney's 'My Valentine' featuring Natalie Portman and Johnny Depp


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

Ωραίο. 



daeman said:


> Εκεί. Γιατί ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να μην είναι ούτε γιατρός ούτε υδραυλικός — ούτε ζωγράφος, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει να ξετρυπώνει.


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Εγώ θυμόμουν ότι του το είχα στείλει νταϊρέκτλι, αλλά πραγματικά πρέπει να είναι από τις λίγες φορές που έχει κανείς την ευκαιρία να προτείνει στον Ζάζουλα ένα εξαιρετικό φόρουμ, τη Λεξιλογία :twit: :twit:


----------



## Constantina (Feb 21, 2013)

«Το αστείο» του Κούντερα στα αγγλικά είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση μετάφρασης που άφησε εποχή. Ίσως είναι το καλύτερο βιβλίο του Κούντερα, κυκλοφόρησε στην Τσεχία το '67 και πρωτομεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά το '69. Κεντρικό θέμα του το πώς το σοβιετικό καθεστώς φρόντισε να περιποιηθεί δεόντως το φοιτητή Λούντβιχ, ο οποίος έστειλε στην κοπέλα του μια καρτ-ποστάλ όπου έγραψε «η αισιοδοξία είναι το όπιο των λαών» και μια-δυο ακόμη χαρακτηριστικές φράσεις. Η πρώτη μετάφραση του βιβλίου στα αγγλικά έκανε τον Κούντερα να φρυάξει: είχαν αλλάξει τη σειρά των κεφαλαίων (τα οποία αφηγούνται διαφορετικές φωνές-χαρακτήρες του έργου) ώστε να έχει μεγαλύτερη λογική η αφήγηση και παραλείψει ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι που είχε να κάνει με την τσεχική λαϊκή κουλτούρα! Η μετάφραση εκείνη έγινε από τα τσέχικα από δόκιμο μεταφραστή. Ο εκδότης υποστήριξε ότι είχε προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσει με τον συγγραφέα για να πάρει τη γνώμη του αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε λόγω των συνθηκών της εποχής… ε, κι αφού δεν τον έβρισκε, είπε να προχωρήσει ακάθεκτος. Σήμερα κυκλοφορεί στα αγγλικά η “definitive version” (!) του βιβλίου που προέκυψε μετά από συνεργασία με τον ίδιο το συγγραφέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2013)

Ένας από τους χειρότερα μεταφρασμένους συγγραφείς στα αγγλικά είναι ο Ιούλιος Βερν (δείτε π.χ. εδώ, σε ιστολόγημα του 2005) από όπου μεταφέρω ένα ενδεικτικό απόσπασμα:

[...]
I recently was pretty shocked to find out that the most widely available English translations of Jules Verne's books are totally mutilated and inaccurate. As much as 1/4 of entire books are cut, including in particular much of the social and political material, giving the impression that Verne didn't deal with those issues. For example, the most available translation of _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ was done by a clergyman who decided to omit all mentions of Darwin. Much of what is kept doesn't fare much better: in that same translation, Nemo's figure for the density of steel was confused to make it lighter than water. 
[...]


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως το Αστείο είναι πολύπαθο, τελικά. Ο Κώστας έγραφε εδώ για τη μετάφρασή του στα γαλλικά. Μεταφράζω από το βικιάρθρο:

«Μια μέρα το 1979, έδωσα μια μακροσκελή συνέντευξη στον Αλάν Φινκιελκράουτ για την εφημερίδα Corriere della sera : “Το ύφος σας, που στο _Αστείο_ ήταν περίτεχνο και μπαρόκ, έγινε στεγνό και καθαρό στα επόμενα βιβλία σας. Γιατί η αλλαγή;”

Τι; Το περίτεχνο και μπαρόκ ύφος μου; Έτσι έγινε και διάβασα για πρώτη μου φορά τη γαλλική μετάφραση του _Αστείου_ (μέχρι τότε δεν είχα τη συνήθεια να διαβάζω και να κατευθύνω τις μεταφράσεις μου. Σήμερα, δυστυχώς, αφιερώνω σε αυτό το σισύφειο έργο σχεδόν περισσότερο χρόνο από ό,τι αφιερώνω στη συγγραφή αυτή καθαυτή.)

Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Ιδίως στο δεύτερο μέρος, ο μεταφραστής (όχι, δεν ήταν ο Φρανσουά Κερέλ, που φρόντισε τα επόμενα βιβλία μου!) δεν το μετέφρασε το μυθιστόρημα. Το ξανάγραψε. 

Χρησιμοποίησε καμιά εκατοστή (ναι!) καλλωπιστικές μεταφορές (εγώ: ο ουρανός ήταν γαλανός. Αυτός: κάτω από έναν βιολετί ουρανό, ο Οκτώβρης ανέμιζε την πλουμιστή ασπίδα του. Εγώ: τα δέντρα ήταν πολύχρωμα. Αυτός: Τα δέντρα ξεχείλιζαν από μια πολυφωνία αποχρώσεων. Εγώ: άρχισε να χτυπά έξαλλος τον αέρα γύρω του. Αυτός: Οι γροθιές του θύμιζαν ανεμόμυλο που γύριζε φρενιασμένα (…).​​​


Edit: Και αυτό το ενδιαφέρον από το London Review of Books για τη μετάφραση στα γαλλικά του _Δεύτερου φύλου_ της Σιμόν ντε Μποβουάρ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Εγώ θυμόμουν ότι του το είχα στείλει νταϊρέκτλι, αλλά πραγματικά πρέπει να είναι από τις λίγες φορές που έχει κανείς την ευκαιρία να προτείνει στον Ζάζουλα ένα εξαιρετικό φόρουμ, τη Λεξιλογία :twit: :twit:


Μα ναι, νταϊρέκτλι μου το 'χες στείλει, εξ ου και αυτό που έγραψα στο #9. :) Στο ποστ εμφανίστηκε αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένας από τους χειρότερα μεταφρασμένους συγγραφείς στα αγγλικά είναι ο Ιούλιος Βερν (δείτε π.χ. εδώ, σε ιστολόγημα του 2005) από όπου μεταφέρω ένα ενδεικτικό απόσπασμα:
> 
> [...]
> I recently was pretty shocked to find out that the most widely available English translations of Jules Verne's books are totally mutilated and inaccurate. As much as 1/4 of entire books are cut, including in particular much of the social and political material, giving the impression that Verne didn't deal with those issues. For example, the most available translation of _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ was done by a clergyman who decided to omit all mentions of Darwin. Much of what is kept doesn't fare much better: in that same translation, Nemo's figure for the density of steel was confused to make it lighter than water.
> [...]



Ακόμα και ο τίτλος λάθος είναι, αφού κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*s*_


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

...
*English translations*

The novel was first translated into English in 1873 by Reverend Lewis Page Mercier (aka "Mercier Lewis"). Mercier cut nearly a quarter of Verne's original text and made hundreds of translation errors, sometimes dramatically changing the meaning of Verne's original intent (including uniformly mistranslating French scaphandre (properly "diving apparatus") as "cork-jacket", following a long-obsolete meaning as "a type of lifejacket"). Some of these bowdlerizations may have been done for political reasons, such as Nemo's identity and the nationality of the two warships he sinks, or the portraits of freedom fighters on the wall of his cabin which originally included Daniel O'Connell. Nonetheless, it became the standard English translation for more than a hundred years, while other translations continued to draw from it and its mistakes (especially the mistranslation of the title; the French title actually means _Twenty Thousand Leagues under the Seas_).

In the Argyle Press/Hurst and Company 1892 Arlington Edition, the translation and editing mistakes attributed to Mercier are missing. Scaphandre is correctly translated as "diving aparatus" and not as "cork jackets". Although the book cover refers to the title as "Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea", the title page titles the book: "Twenty Thousand Leagues Under The Seas; Or The Marvelous and Exciting Adventures Of Pierre Arronax, Conseil His Servant, And Ned Land A Canadian Harpooner."

A modern translation was produced in 1966 by Walter James Miller and published by Washington Square Press. Many of Mercier's changes were addressed in the translator's preface, and most of Verne's text was restored.

In the 1960s, Anthony Bonner published a translation of the novel for Bantam Classics. A specially written introduction by Ray Bradbury, comparing Captain Nemo and Captain Ahab of _Moby Dick_, was also included.

Many of Mercier's errors were again corrected in a from-the-ground-up re-examination of the sources and an entirely new translation by Walter James Miller and Frederick Paul Walter, published in 1993 by Naval Institute Press in a "completely restored and annotated edition." It was based on Walter's own 1991 public-domain translation, which is available from a number of sources, notably a recent edition with the title _Twenty Thousand Leagues under the Seas_ (ISBN 978-1-904808-28-2). In 2010 Walter released a fully revised, newly researched translation with the title _20,000 Leagues Under the Seas_ — part of an omnibus of five of his Verne translations titled _Amazing Journeys: Five Visionary Classics_ and published by State University of New York Press.

In 1998 William Butcher issued a new, annotated translation from the French original, published by Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-953927-8, with the title _Twenty Thousand Leagues under the Seas_. He includes detailed notes, an extensive bibliography, appendices and a wide-ranging introduction studying the novel from a literary perspective. In particular, his original research on the two manuscripts studies the radical changes to the plot and to the character of Nemo forced on Verne by the first publisher, Jules Hetzel.

Σχετικό νήμα, μια που στη Wikipedia αναφέρεται και το _Μόμπι Ντικ:_ *Για μια μετάφραση του Μόμπυ Ντικ*.

True Affection - The Blow


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2013)

Μου λέγανε ότι οι κακές μεταφράσεις είναι ένας από τους λόγους που το έργο του Βερν δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστό στα σημερινά αγγλοφωνόπουλα (με εξαίρεση τις 20000 λεύγες και το γύρο του κόσμου). 
Ο άλλος είναι μάλλον ότι ο Βερν δεν έχει μάγους και ξωτικά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2013)

Δεν πειράζει, το *ατμοπάνκ *τον κατατάσσει στους γεννήτορες






(αν και κάποιος έχει ιδεολογικές αντιρρήσεις)


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μου λέγανε ότι οι κακές μεταφράσεις είναι ένας από τους λόγους που το έργο του Βερν δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστό στα σημερινά αγγλοφωνόπουλα (με εξαίρεση τις 20000 λεύγες και το γύρο του κόσμου).
> Ο άλλος είναι μάλλον ότι ο Βερν δεν έχει μάγους και ξωτικά.


Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο και το ότι ειρωνεύεται συχνά-πυκνά τους Άγγλους και την αλαζονεία τους, στα πλαίσια του γαλλοβρετανικού αποικιακού ανταγωνισμού και με ιστορικό φόντο τους μακραίωνους πολέμους των δύο χωρών μεταξύ τους. Σε κάποιο του βιβλίο (15ετής Πλοίαρχος;), ας πούμε, ένας αποικιακός υπήκοος της ΑΜ υποστηρίζει μπροστά στους Γάλλους συνομιλητές του ότι όλες οι γαλλικές αποικίες είναι αγγλικές και ότι η ίδια η Γαλλία είναι αγγλική αποικία, με πρωτεύουσα το Καλαί.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2013)

Γιατί, αλήθεια δεν είναι; :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Γιατί, αλήθεια δεν είναι; :devil:



Άλλωστε το μαρτυρά και η ονομασία της θάλασσας που τις χωρίζει :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

Ομολογουμένως είναι δυσκολοχώνευτο να χάσεις έναν πόλεμο που κράτησε αιώνες, αλλά οι Γάλλοι το πήραν πολύ βαριά και συνεχίζουν να κρατάνε μούτρα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Μόνο που δεν αναφέρθηκα συγκεκριμένα στους Άγγλους αναγνώστες αλλά στους αγγλόφωνους αναγνώστες. 
Οι Αμερικανοί δεν νομίζω να επηρεάζονται από την εικόνα του Βερν για τους Άγγλους, τη στιγμή που και στην αμερικανική λογοτεχνία της ίδιας περιόδου υπάρχει αρνητικό κλίμα για την αυτοκρατορία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Διάβασα το άρθρο για τη μετάφραση του Δεύτερου Φύλου που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω και τα συμπεράσματά μου ήταν:
α. το πώς αναθέτει ένας εκδοτικός οίκος τις μεταφράσεις φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά τυχαίο
β. τα προσόντα κι η εμπειρία των μεταφραστών δεν φαίνεται να παίζουν σοβαρό ρόλο
γ. καμία μετάφραση δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει τους πάντες ή έστω πολλούς

Έχω ήδη αναφέρει ότι έχω πετύχει μεταφράσεις από τα γαλλικά στα αγγλικά (σε υπότιτλους π.χ.) που δε βγάζουν νόημα και που είναι φίσκα στα ψευδόφιλα, και έχω καταλήξει ότι το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα πρέπει να είναι η μετάφραση από τα γαλλικά στα αγγλικά. Ή μπορεί να φταίει το ότι δεν παίρνει κανένας στα σοβαρά τη μετάφραση.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2015)

...
Δεν είναι _μεταφραστικό _λάθος, είναι πληκτρολίσθημα ή στιγμιαία απροσεξία, αλλά σε τόσο ευαίσθητο σημείο και με αποζημίωση που πιθανόν να αγγίζει τα 9 εκατομμύρια λίρες, σίγουρα θ' αφήσει εποχή:

*Government in £9 million payout after single letter blunder causes business to collapse*, The Telegraph, 27-1-2015
A High Court judge has found Companies House liable for the demise of Taylor & Sons Ltd, after they mistakenly recorded that it had been wound up

It was a 124-year-old Welsh family business which took five generations to build up, yet a blunder over a single letter was all that was needed to cause its collapse, leaving the Government with a £9 million legal bill.

A High Court ruling has found Companies House liable for the demise of *Taylor & Sons Ltd*, after they erroneously recorded that the Cardiff engineering firm had been wound up.

In fact it was another, entirely unconnected, company - *Taylor & Son Ltd* - which had actually gone bust.

By the time Companies House, an executive agency of the Department of Business, Innovation and Skills, tried to correct its mistake three days later, it was already too late for the Cardiff engineering firm.

“They [Companies House] had already sold the false information to the credit reference agencies,” said Philip Davison-Sebry, 57, former managing director and co-owner of Taylor & Sons Ltd. “We lost all our credibility as all our suppliers thought we were in liquidation. It was like a snowball effect.”

Mr Davison-Sebry, a father-of-three from St Fagans, Cardiff, said that within just three weeks, all of its 3000 suppliers had been in touch to terminate orders and credit facilities were withdrawn.

“I was on holiday in the Maldives when I got a message to urgently contact Corus, one of our major clients. They said they weren’t happy at all I was on holiday, asking how could I be on holiday at a time like this?” he said.

“They said we were in liquidation and that the credit agencies had told them. I rang the office to find out what was going on – it was like Armageddon. This was all on the day of my wife’s 50th birthday. We will never forget it”.

Despite desperate attempts to reassure customers and suppliers that there had been a mistake, the business, which was established in 1875 and had its roots in the 18th century, proved impossible to save. It lost its best customer in Tata Steel, which had provided it with a £400,000-a-month income, and contracts to construct three Royal National Lifeboat Institution stations never materialised, costing £3m in lost business.

The one-letter mistake was recorded on the companies register on 20 February, 2009 and within two months the company, which employed 250 people, had gone into administration.

But after a four year legal battle, Mr Davison-Sebry has emerged victorious when a High Court judge ruled this week that Companies House was legally responsible for Taylor & Sons’ catastrophic loss of business and ultimate collapse. The administrative slip-up was the only one of its kind ever recorded at Companies House and Mr Justice Edis said: "That can only be because it was easy to avoid."

Mr Davison-Sebry said he was “absolutely delighted” by the ruling, adding: “Although it was a long and painful experience and very expensive, the truth came out and the judge understood fully what they [Companies House] did.

"It was worthwhile because we never would have known the full extent of what went wrong otherwise."
The amount of damages payable by Companies House has yet to be finally assessed but Mr Davison-Sebry's lawyers have valued his claim at £8.8m.

A spokesman for Companies House said: “Companies House has recently received the judgement in this case and is currently considering the implications at this time. Until these considerations are complete we remain unable to comment further."


Add a letter, change the world. A certificate of good bad standing.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 23, 2017)

Costas said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο και το ότι ειρωνεύεται συχνά-πυκνά τους Άγγλους και την αλαζονεία τους, στα πλαίσια του γαλλοβρετανικού αποικιακού ανταγωνισμού και με ιστορικό φόντο τους μακραίωνους πολέμους των δύο χωρών μεταξύ τους. Σε κάποιο του βιβλίο (15ετής Πλοίαρχος;), ας πούμε, ένας αποικιακός υπήκοος της ΑΜ υποστηρίζει μπροστά στους Γάλλους συνομιλητές του ότι όλες οι γαλλικές αποικίες είναι αγγλικές και ότι η ίδια η Γαλλία είναι αγγλική αποικία, με πρωτεύουσα το Καλαί.



Τη θυμάμαι αυτή τη σκηνή: είναι από _Τα τέκνα του Πλοιάρχου Γκραντ_, ίσως το πρώτο βιβλίο του Βερν που έπεσε στα χέρια μου, και ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου. Ο διάλογος εκτυλίσσεται μεταξύ του Γάλλου γεωγράφου Παγκανέλ και του μικρού ιθαγενή Τολινέ· το παιδί έλαβε την εκπαίδευσή του από Άγγλους ιεραποστόλους στη Μελβούρνη, οι οποίοι προφανώς επέδειξαν ιδιαίτερο πατριωτικό ζήλο. Μπορείτε να βρείτε τον πολύ αστείο διάλογο στα αγγλικά εδώ, ξεκινώντας από τη φράση «Paganel was beside himself». Η μετάφραση μοιάζει ακριβής· οπωσδήποτε περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία που λείπουν από τη δική μου, ελαφρώς συμπυκνωμένη και αρκετά παλιά ελληνική.

Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο έχει ένα ιδιαίτερο στοιχείο που νομίζω θα εκτιμήσουν οι θαμώνες τής Λεξιλογίας: έναν μεταφραστικό γρίφο. Οι πρωταγωνιστές βρίσκουν στη θάλασσα το κλασικό μπουκάλι με το μήνυμα, μόνο που οι ναυαγοί το έγραψαν σε τρεις γλώσσες –αγγλικά, γαλλικά και γερμανικά– και έχει μισοκαταστραφεί από την υγρασία. Έτσι, οι επίδοξοι διασώστες τους πρέπει να ανασυνθέσουν το μήνυμα από τις σκόρπιες λέξεις και συλλαβές που έχουν απομείνει, και καταλήγουν να αναθεωρήσουν τα συμπεράσματά τους αρκετές φορές στην πορεία του βιβλίου, καθώς αναζητούν τον Πλοίαρχο Γκραντ και τους ναύτες του από ήπειρο σε ήπειρο κατά μήκος του 37ου παραλλήλου νότια. Έκαναν κι αυτοί, λοιπόν, αρκετά μεταφραστικά λάθη και τα πλήρωσαν, μόνο που δικαιολογούνται επειδή είχαν ελλιπείς πληροφορίες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 8, 2018)

Όχι ένα αλλά δύο μεταφραστικά λάθη στέρησαν από τον Βοώτη το ρόπαλό του, και μας έδωσαν τον αστερισμό των Θηρευτικών Κυνών:

In medieval times, the identification of these stars with the dogs of Boötes arose through a mistranslation. Some of Boötes's stars were traditionally described as representing the club (Greek κολλοροβος*, _kollorobos_) of Boötes. When the Greek astronomer Ptolemy's _Almagest_ was translated from Greek to Arabic, the translator Hunayn ibn Ishaq did not know the Greek word and rendered it as a similar-sounding Arabic word for a weapon, writing _al-`aşā dhāt al-kullāb_ (العصا ذات الكلاب), which means "the spearshaft having a hook". When the Arabic text was later translated into Latin, the translator Gerard of Cremona mistook _kullāb_, meaning "hook", for _kilāb_ (which looks the same in unvowelled Arabic text), meaning "dogs", writing _hastile habens canes_ ("spearshaft having dogs"). In 1533, the German astronomer Peter Apian depicted Boötes as having two dogs with him.

These spurious dogs floated about the astronomical literature until Hevelius decided to specify their presence in the sky by making them a separate constellation in 1687. Hevelius chose the name _Asterion_ (from the Greek ἀστέριον, meaning the "little star", the diminutive of ἀστήρ, "star", or adjective meaning "starry") for the northern dog and _Chara_ (from the Greek χαρά, meaning "joy") for the southern dog, as _Canes Venatici_, the Hunting Dogs, in his star atlas. In his star catalogue, the Czech astronomer Bečvář assigned the names _Asterion_ to β CVn and _Chara_ to α CVn.

Το όνομα _Χαρά_ έμεινε για τον βήτα Θηρευτικών Κυνών, αλλά ο άλφα τελικά καθιερώθηκε τον 17ο αιώνα ως _Καρδία Καρόλου_ (_Cor Caroli_), προς τιμήν του Καρόλου Α΄ της Αγγλίας· αποτελεί την άνω κορυφή του μεγάλου ρόμβου που δεσπόζει στον ανοιξιάτικο ουρανό και ορίζεται επιπλέον από τον Αρκτούρο (α Βοώτου), τον Στάχυ (α Παρθένου) και τον Δενέβολα (β Λέοντος).


*Τα περισσότερα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο είναι έτσι, άτονα· βρίσκω ελάχιστα ευρήματα τόσο για το _κολλόροβος_ όσο και για το _κολλορόβος_, και καθόλου για το _κολλοροβός_. Ποιο είναι το σωστό, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> *Τα περισσότερα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο είναι έτσι, άτονα· βρίσκω ελάχιστα ευρήματα τόσο για το _κολλόροβος_ όσο και για το _κολλορόβος_, και καθόλου για το _κολλοροβός_. Ποιο είναι το σωστό, τέλος πάντων;




Στη γραμματεία (Πτολεμαίο, Ίππαρχο) έχουμε:

το κολλόροβον
του κολλορόβου
τῷ κολλορόβῳ


----------

